# Mahindra 4025 RPM gauge doesnt work



## mikeestes99 (Nov 23, 2015)

hello to all and thanks in advance for the help,

i replaced the alternator on my tractor and now the rpm gauge doesn't work. it worked fine before. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
mikeestes99
jasper, AL


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mikeestes99,

Thanx for stopping by the tractor forum.

Is the hour meter working? If the hour meter works, but not the tach, it may be the tachometer is at fault.

The alternator provides the electronic signal (I think it is from a rectifier) that drives the tachometer. Your new alternator may not have this feature, or it may not be working?


----------

